# Tea cup or soup?



## lurrey (Nov 1, 2014)

i found this bottle diging in need of any thing you know thank you!


----------



## botlguy (Nov 1, 2014)

Ironstone coffee cup?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 1, 2014)

Tea or coffee. A serving of soup at the time would be a REAL serving. []I'm just basing that on the background items though


----------



## lurrey (Nov 1, 2014)

ok is it old


----------



## botlguy (Nov 1, 2014)

It's age could be more accurately estimated by the surrounding contents of where you were digging. It is probably 100+ years old and even if the other items are newer than that a coffee cup would not be discarded after it's first use as other containers are.     Jim


----------



## lurrey (Nov 2, 2014)

Ok thank you all!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't know about the age, I'd guess more like the 30's 50's hotel/diner thing but what do I know about cups. [8|]


----------



## lurrey (Nov 3, 2014)

lol thank you


----------

